# Dirty Cars



## MIBNYC (Nov 18, 2014)

Seeing here in NYC more and more Dirty cars and SMELLY DRIVERS. Keep it up and your ratng will be a MINUS 10 !!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

That can't be. Only regular taxi drivers are smelly and dirty. Are you sure you weren't in a yellow taxi cab??


----------



## MIBNYC (Nov 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> That can't be. Only regular taxi drivers are smelly and dirty. Are you sure you weren't in a yellow taxi cab??


Nope, UBER.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

This doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Travis must have "brainwashed" most of it's drivers/riders into thinking that all cabs are smelly and dirty. Certainly not the with the cabs of our company. Typical uber smear tactic. Conducting business "witchhunt" style.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Its probably because these poor sods are working 16 hours day, 7 days a week trying to get that elusive 90k ( onya travis)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

how do get from active to well known member


----------



## livinlavidabroka (Dec 12, 2014)

MIBNYC said:


> Seeing here in NYC more and more Dirty cars and SMELLY DRIVERS. Keep it up and your ratng will be a MINUS 10 !!


I have been noticing that too. This is the reason I avoid smelly yellows if possible


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> how do get from active to well known member


250 likes, I believe.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Lidman said:


> Travis must have "brainwashed" most of it's drivers/riders into thinking that all cabs are smelly and dirty. Certainly not the with the cabs of our company. Typical uber smear tactic. Conducting business "witchhunt" style.


Interesting!!!


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Had a pretty nasty one in Nashville


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MIBNYC said:


> Seeing here in NYC more and more Dirty cars and SMELLY DRIVERS. Keep it up and your ratng will be a MINUS 10 !!


Yeah ..,.,when it's time to decide whether to put the whopping $12 I netted from a 18 mile trip towards dinner or a car wash, i'm afraid dinner is going to win out every time. My poor suffering pax paying .90 mega-cents per mile (I get .70 of that) for a trip through the city will have to suffer seeing a little of the Soot from the southern California fires on my car for a while longer, sorry!

Maybe you should try taxis, you'll pay four times as much and get four times the amount of dirt. Then you can really start *****ing...otherwise you should probably zip it


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yeah ..,.,when it's time to decide whether to put the whopping $12 I netted from a 18 mile trip towards dinner or a car wash, i'm afraid dinner is going to win out every time. My poor suffering pax paying .90 mega-cents per mile (I get .70 of that) for a trip through the city will have to suffer seeing a little of the Soot from the southern California fires on my car for a while longer, sorry!
> 
> Maybe you should try taxis, you'll pay four times as much and get four times the amount of dirt. Then you can really start *****ing...otherwise you should probably zip it


Greetings Sheila!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Lidman said:


> Travis must have "brainwashed" most of it's drivers/riders into thinking that all cabs are smelly and dirty. Certainly not the with the cabs of our company. Typical uber smear tactic. Conducting business "witchhunt" style.


Come out to Los Angeles and take a few Cab rides, I promise you'll experience the full grime experience


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Come out to Los Angeles and take a few Cab rides, I promise you'll experience the full grime experience


Lyft cars are much cleaner then uber and cab cars combined. Sheila agrees with that.



Julescase said:


> Come out to Los Angeles and take a few Cab rides, I promise you'll experience the full grime experience


Only if "The Optimus uber" says it.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Was a passenger in a Prius and there was dirt on the floor and the car smelled like cigarette smoke so docked a star and rated them 4. I hated doing it but I almost always have a headache whenever there's smoke. Marked the feedback as cleanliness so hopefully the driver got the idea. 

Still have my 5.0 passenger rating


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

My rating always tend to go higher when my car is dirty. Anytime I clean my car , the ratings start going down bcoz pax become so picky , I don't know why. 

So I stopped washing my car and my rating is at 4.91 as of now ,from 4.72 .
Very very strange ..


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

MIBNYC said:


> Seeing here in NYC more and more Dirty cars and SMELLY DRIVERS. Keep it up and your ratng will be a MINUS 10 !!


I am going to get a white car because keeping the outside of your car clean in the North East when there is so much salt on the roads is impossible. I usually drive when its dark so a white car will mask the constant salt spray from the dirty roads.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Lidman said:


> how do get from active to well known member


Likes on posts, at least that's how I received mine


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

My car was washed about 2 months ago - it's definitely time. Luckily the color is pretty good at masking dirt. I've been using the fires as my excuse but I can't really use that excuse any longer .

I haven't received any ratings below 5 stars for a month or so, maybe because I'm trying to drive only when it's dark out, lol.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

MIBNYC said:


> Seeing here in NYC more and more Dirty cars and SMELLY DRIVERS. Keep it up and your ratng will be a MINUS 10 !!


X, Select, Black? 
If X, what do you expect? People get what they pay for.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberIsverycaring said:


> Lyft cars are much cleaner then uber and cab cars combined. Sheila agrees with that.
> 
> Only if "The Optimus uber" says it.


I keep hearing Lyft is for lower class of Pax, and often drivers AND pax are on Lyft because they were permanently removed from Uber.....is that not the case? Or is it Six in 1, half-dozen in the other (ie: they're essentially the exact same thing by 2 different names)?


----------

